# Stolen Parrots Alert!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I am sending passing this along for an online friend who had her parrots stolen

if you could please repost this and send it to anyone you know who lives in LA...it would be greatly appreciated

Everyone around Los Angeles CA area, please keep an eye out for anyone
trying to sell my babies:

Last night, someone broke into my backyard aviary, stole 7 parrots, and
Killed one. The birds taken were:
a pair of eclectus (Solomon male and possible RS/Sol mix female),
2 mexican red headed amazons (aka greencheek amazons);
2 whitefronted amazons (aka spectacled amazons) and
1 bluefront amazon.

They killed my beautiful Solomon Eclectus girl, Lili, and left her brother
Lani very traumatized.(but thankfully safe!!)

The ekkie pair are semi tame, but sweet and still handleable. The 4 amazons
I raised from babies, they are tame and can say a few words. The bluefront
amazon is not 100% healthy - she had aspergillosis, still has breathing
difficulties, and may need meds. I am afraid that in the wrong hands, she
will end up dead.

I am guessing these thieves are not pro's, they only took the "easy to get"
birds, and were unable to remove my biting bluefront male and his lady (good
boy, Chico!), or my wild vos eclectus pair, or Lani.

Please, crosspost, get the word out to pet store owners, sellers, breeders.
If anyone has any suggestions, or knows any "shady" shops or sellers
(especialy downtown or east LA areas), please let me know. I have called
every bird store I could find in the LA area, but every little bit helps. If
you can print or post a few flyers, I can email you a graphic or send copies
by mail. I am absolutely heartbroken, these are my babies...

Thanks

Contact Anna Kasho
[email protected]
Everyone around Los Angeles CA area, please keep an eye out for anyone
trying to sell my babies.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the bastards!  

who would do something so low like that too steal birds, but even worse to kill one! 

im sorry to hear about the theft and death of your friends birds Pete 

i hope who ever did it will be caught and punished, and you'll get the birds back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete,

I'm so sorry to hear about this horrific intrusion & suffering & death of your friends parrots. This makes me sick.

Did you post on all the other bird and animal websites? I would encourage your friend to do so. 

I'm sure Terry will make some recommendations, as well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These stolen birds have made it on all the bird related lists that I am on. Hopefully the thief will be caught and the birds gotten safely back home.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all! A large group of us have been cross posting this notice wherever we can think of. It's truly heart breaking people can lower themselves to not only steal but KILL a defenseless bird. It's instances like this that make me lose my faith in humans as a species, but hearing of the good that's done by all of you angels here on this board keeps a spark of hope alive. I wish there were more beautiful people in the world like the members of pigeon talk, it would be a better place to live.
Thank you all again..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unfortunately this happens all the time. Expensive birds are stolen just like other property. 
Pete, do they have microchips? I encourage owners of medium and large parrots to have their birds microchiped, that is the only reliable way to find a lost/stolen bird.
I hope they find those birds and the thieves will be punished.

Also, if possible, alert as many vet clinics who see birds in as many cities as possible. 

Reti


----------

